# Dust Tactics



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

Here is my 1st completed Dust Tactics model - Oberleutnant Stefan Retter
It's starting my Dust Tactics Week 

























More on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2012/12/dust-tactics-oberleutnant-stefan-retter.html


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sweet, +rep. Some excellent painting there cannot wait to see more, that Dust game has some cool models


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Stunning that mate! Really good paint job! 

What's the game itself like? Looks superb (love the mechs and miniatures) but not had the opportunity to try it!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great work, very realistic looking model


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> Stunning that mate! Really good paint job!
> 
> What's the game itself like? Looks superb (love the mechs and miniatures) but not had the opportunity to try it!


I haven't played it yet (sadly) so can't help you with that. If I'll play it I'll try SSU (USSR + China) and Axis (Germany) - I just love helicopters and jets.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Totenmeister Blutkreuz Korps Experiment
























Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/02/totenmeister-blutkreuz-korps-experiment.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

and here is my Grenadier X Blutkreuz Korps Failed Experiment

































Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/02/grenadier-x-blutkreuz-korps-failed.html


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Class work on these.
Gotta confess the Ork in me is eyeing up that buzzsaw disk for conversion purposes.

The dark background seems to be stealing some the thunder from the last 2 minis though, have you tried a white backdrop for pictures?


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you
My camera has issues with white balance so usually avoid white background


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is my 
117 OZZ

































Much more photos on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/117-ozz-asocom-dust-tactics.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some seriously nice work going on here. I've always been interested in Dust Tactics but never took the plunge. You've certainly made me even more keen to pick up a few of those models. +rep.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Some great painting work going on here. Well done!


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Johnny-One Eye Lieutenant John Covlello ASOCOM
































More photos on my blog 
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/johnny-one-eye-lieutenant-john-covlello.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is 
The Priest Lieutenant David Bonner - Dust Tactics




































More on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-priest-lieutenant-david-bonner-dust.html


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, just wow, what pairs do you use?


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hellados said:


> pairs


What is that?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

lol paints, damn iphone


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah dreaded auto correct - I've used my old GW paints for them
but in time I'll change to anything but GW


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm now more impressed if that's possible, tbh I like the GW paints I just find that some of them are a bit weak (the metallics) and I'm eager to give the Vallajeo Air range a go


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Try Reaper - they I'm starting to use them


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

And another Allies Hero
































and on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/action-jackson-aka-major-jackson.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Now it's time for NCO Command Squad Radio Operator 
































also on my blog http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/nco-command-squad-radio-operator.html


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I know diddly about Dust, but that's some nice work! +rep for your hard work.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all And here is 2nd model from the Corps Officers box
NCO Command Squad Medic

































And also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/nco-command-squad-medic.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all 
And here is last model from the Corps Officers box
































More on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2013/05/nco-command-squad-mehanic.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Dust Allies Tank Busters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnuLw18YkZI
































and more on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/09/dust-allies-tank-busters.html


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice work on your Dust models! 
I really like the Warfare rules.


----------

